# U.S. Women's Open Preview, Pairings, and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a week off the LPGA will be moving to the state of North Carolina for the playing of the U.S Women's Open. This is the 2nd of 5 majors on the LPGA schedule. 

It is also the start of the most important part of the LPGA schedule. The next ten events will bring us four major championships, the Canadian Women's Open, and the International Crown. 

This week's tournament will be #15 of 32 on the 2014 LPGA schedule (the International Crown is an unofficial tournament and is not counted in the grand total). 

Here are the Key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Women's Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1. (Play suspended) 

1	Stacy Lewis	-3	-3	F	67	-	-	-	67 
2	Michelle Wie	-2	-2	F	68	-	-	-	68 
T3	Katherine Kirk	-1	-1	F	69	-	-	-	69 
T3	So Yeon Ryu	-1	-1	F	69	-	-	-	69 
T3	Minjee Lee -1	-1	F	69	-	-	-	69 
T6	Karrie Webb	E	E	F	70	-	-	-	70 
T6	Paula Creamer	E	E	F	70	-	-	-	70 
T6	Mina Harigae	E	E	16	-	-	-	-	- 
T6	Candie Kung	E	E	17	-	-	-	-	- 
T6	Stephanie Meadow	E 16	-	-	-	-	- 

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Women's Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I sure hope Lucy Li makes the cut. I can't wait to watch the second round today.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Michelle Wie	-4	
2	Lexi Thompson-1	
T3	Minjee Lee	E	
T3	Amy Yang	E 
T3	Stacy LewisE	
6	Na Yeon Choi	+1 
T7	Paula Creamer	+2	
T7	Mariajo Uribe	+2	
T7	Sakura Yokomine	+2 
T10	Angela Stanford	+3	
T10	Stephanie Meadow	+3	
T10	So Yeon Ryu	+3	
T10	Karrie Webb	+3	

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Women's Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the scores after round 3; 

T1	Amy Yang	-2	
T1	Michelle Wie -2	
T3	Juli Inkster	+2	
T3	Stephanie Meadow	+2	
T3	Na Yeon Choi	+2	
T3	Minjee Lee	+2	
T7	Pornanong Phatlum+3	
T7	So Yeon Ryu +3	
T7	Karrie Webb +3	
T7	Sakura Yokomine +3	
T7	Lexi Thompson +3	

For complete scoreboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: U.S. Women's Open Preview & Pairings


----------

